# kings school dubai



## joseph274 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all, 
My wife and I are looking to move to dubai in Sept this year and as she is a teacher has applied for a position with kings school.
We were wondering if anyone could help with a few things.
does anyone know the typical pay for this school and packages available? she is a music teacher with around 5 years experience.
Also any hints on how to find teaching jobs, we have looked on TES, GEMS etc, is this the way to do it or do you look at the schools website themselves.

Many thanks, Joe.


----------

